# Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht



## cafabu (9. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen,
des Öfteren lese ich in diversen Themen und Diskussionen, dass ältere, große Fische nicht mehr auf Grund ihres Geschmacks verzehrt werden können.

Ist das wirklich so? Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte? Die Suchfunktion hat da meine Frage nicht beantworten können.
Ich persönlich habe bei Einladungen einen Karpfen von 24 Pfund und einen Hecht von 114 cm gegessen. Beide haben exelent geschmeckt und es war der Fischgeschmack und nicht das Gewürz oder die Sauce.

*Bei meiner Frage dreht es sich nur um den Geschmack und nicht um C&R sowie Arterhaltung durch Wiedereinsetzten*.

Carsten


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Schmecken, zumindest große Räuber wie Zander, Hecht, Barsch und Rapfen. Rapfen MÜSSEN sogar groß sein, dann stören die Gräten nicht mehr.

Und große Schleie schmecken auch. Ich merk da kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Als gelernter Koch/Küchenmeister:
Das ist in der Pauschalität kompletter Unfug, dass große Fische nicht schmecken sollen.

Kommt zum einen auf die Art, zum andern aufs Gewässer, zum dritten auf die Zubereitung an und unterliegt somit der Einzelfallbeurteilung....


----------



## Karpfens Hoffnung (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Ich nehme fast nur Fische mit die für ihre Art eine gute größe haben (z.B. Karpfen <60 cm). Ab da an habe ich zumindestens die Erfahrung gemacht das der Fisch er durchwachsen ist das Fleisch ist dann nicht so sehnig und man hat nicht nur mit Gräten zutun. Hat zwar nichts mit dem Geschmack zutun aber sind für mich die Gründe diese Fische zu essen. Wobei ich finde das der Fisch gleich schmeckt wenn er nicht grad nach Schlamm schmeckt aber das ist auch bei kleineren Fischen der Fall.


Gruß.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Bisher konnte ich nur bei großen Karpfen feststellen, dass sie kulinarisch nicht mehr so toll sind - das lag´ aber vermutlich mehr am Gewässer, aus dem sie stammten, als an der Größe alleine!

...bin aber auch kein ausgewiesener Karpfenfreund und beangle sie deswegen nicht gezielt!

Ansonsten schmecken gerade große Räuber ganz fantastisch, was ich selber bei Barsch, Hecht, Zander, Aal und Wels bestätigen kann!

Durfte in Ungarn mal von einem "2m-Wels" mitessen - und der war super!!!

Auch große Thunfische & Heilbutts stehen den "Kleinen" im Geschmack in nichts nach!

Ernie


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



cafabu schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so? Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte? Die Suchfunktion hat da meine Frage nicht beantworten können.
> Ich persönlich habe bei Einladungen einen Karpfen von 24 Pfund und einen Hecht von 114 cm gegessen. Beide haben exelent geschmeckt und es war der Fischgeschmack und nicht das Gewürz oder die Sauce.


 
Du hast Dir die Frage ja schon selbst beantwortet, Dir haben sie geschmeckt.

Dass sie nicht schmecken ist absoluter Blödsinn, diejenigen, die das behaupten haben wohl noch keine gegessen, oder sie falsch zubereitet, oder wirklich Pech gehabt, dass die Fische aus dem falschen Gewässer kamen. Einen gewissen Eigengeschmack nehmen sich die Fische aus dem Gewässer durchaus an.

Es soll aber auch durchaus Angelkammeraden geben, die einem den Fisch madig machen wollen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Das muss man einfach ignorieren und sich selbst ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## Tino (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Hallo

Mein erster richtig grosser Fisch der aufgegessen wurde ,war ein 32pf. Spiegelkarpfen.

War der erste Geburtstag meiner Tochter, wo er das Essen sein durfte.

In Scheiben geschnitten und heissgeräuchert ,haben alle gestaunt wie herrlich der geschmeckt hat.


Das grosse Fische modrig schmecken ,hat auch nichts mit dem Gewässer zu tun,sondern mit Blau-oder Braunalgen die in dem Gewässer sind.
Welche von beiden, weiss ich nicht genau.

Hat ein Gewässer diese Algen,schmecken auch kleine Fische modrig!!!
Selbst schon erfahren ,dass es so ist.

Ich nehme gezielt, Karpfen ab 13-14 pf mit,denn ich esse keine Kleinen. 

Die sollen ja erst gross werden.|rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Tino schrieb:


> Mein erster richtig grosser Fisch der aufgegessen wurde ,war ein 32pf. Spiegelkarpfen.
> 
> Ich nehme gezielt, Karpfen ab 13-14 pf mit,denn ich esse keine Kleinen.



Du hast wenige Freunde unter den anderen Karpfenanglern, oder ;+#h ?


----------



## marcus7 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Grosse Barsche z.B. schmecken mir pers.  lange nicht mehr so gut wie die 20-35cm Exemplare.
Die können schön weiter für Nachwuchs sorgen.
Mag daran liegen das sie meist doch recht alt sind verglichen mit anderen größeren Fischen?

Bei Aalen verhält es sich ähnlich, da sind mir die mittleren auch am liebsten.

Hechte gefallen mir pers. wenn sie größer sind- min 80cm, deutlich besser als darunter.--->festeres Fleisch, weniger Gräten pro Fleischmasse.
Aber so gerne esse ich Hecht im allg. sowieso nicht.

Karpfen schon ewig nicht mehr gegessen, aber da wird die Sorte von 40-65cm wohl auch am qualitativsten sein.

lg


----------



## Tomasz (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Geschmacklich konnte ich bislang auch noch keine Unterschiede zwischen großen und kleinen Fischen der selben Art feststellen. Vielleicht noch am ehesten beim Karpfen, aber auch kleinere Exemplare können schon modrig schmecken und daher bin ich eh kein Fan von Karpfenfleisch.
Kleinere Exemplare haben je nach Art aber oftmals das zartere Fleisch. Bei Barschen konnte ich dies noch nicht beobachten, aber je größer ein Fisch insgesamt werden kann, umso zäher scheint sein Fleisch zu werden, z.B. beim Dorsch. Die Struktur des Fleisches wird oftmals gröber. Es kann aber auch an der Zubereitung liegen#c. Große Fischstücken sind halt oft länger der Hitze ausgesetzt. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Karpfens Hoffnung schrieb:


> Ich nehme fast nur Fische mit die für ihre Art eine gute größe haben (z.B. Karpfen <60 cm).* Ab da an habe ich zumindestens die Erfahrung gemacht das der Fisch er durchwachsen ist das Fleisch ist dann nicht so sehnig* und man hat nicht nur mit Gräten zutun. Hat zwar nichts mit dem Geschmack zutun aber sind für mich die Gründe diese Fische zu essen. Wobei ich finde das der Fisch gleich schmeckt wenn er nicht grad nach Schlamm schmeckt aber das ist auch bei kleineren Fischen der Fall.
> 
> 
> Gruß.


 


Aus welchen Gewässern stammten denn die sehnigen und durchwachsenen Fische? |kopfkrat


----------



## SundRäuber (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Ist Geschmackssache sprach der Bulle  auf der Weide  und leckte  der  Kuh am A.....! 

Was jedoch ganz eindeutig ist , das  sich die Struktur des Fleisches mit dem Alter verändert und  somit  die Konsistenz. Danach sollte  sich dann  logischer Weise  die Zubereitung richten.

Lebensraum und Ernährung spielt  natürlich keine unwesentliche Rolle.

Und  ansonsten  lässt  sich  über Geschmack trefflich  streiten nur dazu muss man erstmal welchen haben ;-)

Lg Rene'


----------



## cafabu (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Danke für die vielen Bestätigungen.
Aber, hier im Board sind es doch viele die sagen Groß=schlechter Geschmack. Selbst im Verein und bei Kollegen höre ich dies immer wieder.
Irgend woher muss diese Meinung doch kommen.
Carsten


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Wenn ich Hechte entnehme, dann irgendwo zwischen 75 und 90 cm. Die sind mir am liebsten als Küchenhecht. Bin aber eher nicht der Hechtliebhaber. Einen Geschmacksunterschied zu nem 65-er Hecht konnte ich auch bei nem 90-er nicht feststellen.

Bei den meisten anderen Fischarten, die ich entnehme, verhält es sich ähnlich.

Nur bei nem 19kg Lachs aus der Ostsee war ich nicht mehr so angetan gegenüber Lachsen um die 6 bis 8 kg.
Ein Versuch, ein Stück davon zu braten endete in einem kullinarischen Desaster. Bei der Dicke des Filets ist das Braten fast unmöglich. Gebeizt und anschließend kaltgeräuchert war er jedoch wieder ein Genuss.

Selbst ein 32 Pfund Schuppenkarpfen war als "Schinken" ein Genuss. 5 Tage gebeizt und 24 Stunden Kaltrauch - man muss lediglich die Fettpolster großzügig entfernen (vorm Verarbeiten) und den Bereich ums Seitenlinienorgan vor dem Verzehr.


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das größere Karpfen und Waller, recht viel Bauchfett haben und dieses tranig schmeckt. Wenn mans wegschneidet, z.B. beim Waller das fettige Schwanzstück, schmecken sie..


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



> Aber, hier im Board sind es doch viele die sagen Groß=schlechter Geschmack. Selbst im Verein und bei Kollegen höre ich dies immer wieder.


 
Das mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass man hier Fische mit Säugetieren gleichsetzt und sich hier nicht unbedingt auf den Geschmack, sondern auf die Konsistenz des Fleisches beruft. So ala: "alte Mähre, 6 Stunden gekocht und immer noch zäh"

Das einzige, wo ich bei großen Fischen streike, dass sind ausgemergelte Forellen-Milchner, die in Forellenanlagen doch ab und an mal gerne mit im Teich sind.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Beim Seelachs z.B. schmeckt mir persönlich ein 60er deutlich besser als ein 90cm oder noch größeres Exemplar. 
Ähnlich verhält es sich beim Dorsch, da ist mir ein 4 Pfünder auch bedeutend lieber als einer mit 20 oder 30 Pfund.


----------



## eddienulleins (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

2 Hechte, gleicher Fangtag, gleiches Gewässer, 10 m voneinander entfernt gefangen. Gleiche Zubereitungsart. Der eine 80cm, der andere 60. Der 80er schmeckte muffig, der 60er exzellent.


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Naja ihr müsst nur mal ne richtig schöne Große Forelle oder nen großen Waller essen, dann vergeht euch das Essen von großen Fischen automatisch  
Bei Hecht und Barsch sehe ich jetzt da weniger ein Problem. Naja und Karpfen ess ich eh lieber die kleineren Exemplare aus Kiesseen und nicht aus vermoderten Stauseen. 
Wie Thomas schon sagt, es kommt darauf an wo er lebt und auf das Wasser an, das Thema hatten wir ja erst am Telefon auch.


----------



## antonio (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



cafabu schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Bestätigungen.
> Aber, hier im Board sind es doch viele die sagen Groß=schlechter Geschmack. Selbst im Verein und bei Kollegen höre ich dies immer wieder.
> Irgend woher muss diese Meinung doch kommen.
> Carsten



jo ist ein vorurteil, womit nicht wenige das zurücksetzen der großen begründen.
ist wie mit so vielen ammenmärchen, die sich eingebürgert haben aber nicht der wahrheit entsprechen.

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Nabend,

Viele von den die behaupten das Großfische nicht schmecken haben meistens noch keine Großen gegessen bzw geangelt.
Egal solange die Leute dieses Märchen glauben und aus diesem Grund die Fische zurücksetzen solls mir recht sein.Außerdem ist das IMMER ne glaubhafte Begründung wenn ich die Großen zurücksetze....

Mir pers ......... je größer der Fisch desto besser schmeckt er mir.
An Feiertagen gibts bei mir für die hungierige Gästeschar meist Fisch satt. Auch hier hab ich die Bestätigung bekommen das die größeren Exemplare immer nen Tick besser schmecken.

Beim essen hab ich schon so manches Vorurtel wiederlegt. Zb. Aale.... die kleieren eigenen sich zum Räuchern besser ... ok - können se haben... da die Aale es hier sehr gut mit uns meinen hatten wir reichlich 4-6 Pfünder davon.Also ab in den Rauch damit und die kleinen -2 bis 3er extra geräuchert. Dann alles geimeinsam aufem Tisch und 15 Personen langten zu. Hinterher befragt welche Größe nun besser schmeckte.. Einigen schmeckten alle Größen gleich , anderen die Großen besser. KEINER jedoch war der Meinung das die Kleineren besser schmeckten...
Wenn ich mal Karpfen seviere ( leider viiiiiiiiel zu selten) ähneln sich die Meinungen..


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ähnlich verhält es sich beim Dorsch,* da ist mir ein 4 Pfünder auch bedeutend lieber als einer mit 20 oder 30 Pfund.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Also mir nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

@ Andi , aber nur wenn der Dickdorsch nicht gerade zur Laichzeit gefangen wurde.. ))


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Andi , aber nur wenn der Dickdorsch nicht gerade zur Laichzeit gefangen wurde.. ))




Schmecken die dann nicht?|kopfkrat

Hab da keine Erfahrung. Ich angel sowas nicht, lass ich mir mitbringen.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Tja Andi , wenn ich jetzt hier ein gewisses Stichwort geben würde , würde das ähnlich wie bei C&R im verbalen Mord u. Totschlag ausarten und ihr Mods müßtet ne Nachtschicht einlegen.
Nur soviel: Der *****dorsch schmeckt nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ..wenn ich jetzt hier ein gewisses Stichwort geben würde , würde das ähnlich wie bei C&R im verbalen Mord u. Totschlag ausarten...




Das wollen wir ja nun nicht.
Bleiben wir also bei Räucher-Karpfen. Die schmecken in jeder Größe.#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Den letzten ü80Zander den ich filetiert habe habe ich sehr bereut weil er einfach nur Fett war und man zu viel wegschneiden musste. ( den Kater hat es gefreut  )

Nach der Erfahrung nehme ich eigentlich nur noch zwischen 55 und 70 mit.

Bei Seelachs und Dorsch das Gleiche, ü80 war viel zu oft mit einer dicken braunen Fettschicht überzogen und für mich zu viel Verschnitt.

Auch da bin ich bei maximal 75 hängen geblieben, und schicken die anderen (*wenn möglich*) lieber wieder zurück.
Auch wenn es hier schon Ausnahmen gab sind mir die Fische zu schade sie für einen "Test" über die Klinge springen zu lassen.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

" Räucherkarpfen " Ich hau dir gleich den Helm in Brand!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> .. in Brand!



Brand ist gut. Dann noch Späne und Karpfen.......:q

Mal im Ernst.
Karpfen entnehme ich immer(alle!).
Die schmecken gleich, egal wie groß. Nur nehmen sie in manchen Gewässern das Modderaroma des Grundes an und werden für mich ungenießbar.

Dann freuen sich immer die Hühner.


----------



## lausi97 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brand ist gut. Dann noch Späne und Karpfen.......:q




neinnein,darf nicht brennen,nur glimmen.



spaß beiseite,große fische schmecken meist genauso wie die kleinen.Ausnahmen wären hierbei ausgesprochen "fette" Arten.Wobei ich mal Torsk Ü80 Zander nicht dazu zähle,da Zander/Barsche einfach die fettärmsten fische sind.Ich höre das öfter:Kann man diese Forelle mit 5-6kg den noch essen?
Jupp kann man,weil die in sauberem fließendem Wasser rumschwimmt.Ist Fachwissen aus über 25 Jahren Fischwirt.

#hlausi


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Ja ja , Der Modergeschmack - des Karpfenessers größter Feind. Im Idealfall garnicht erst Fische aus solch Gewässer entnehmen..

Was ist eigentlich mit Schleien? Hatt vor kurzem ne 5 u. 6pfünder als Beifang davon und die durche Pfanne wandern lassen. Schmeckte - hat mich aber nun nicht vom Hocker gehauen... Wobei ich nun nicht weiß ob 5-6 Pfund für ne Schleie groß oder klein ist.....


----------



## bobbl (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Das Vorurteil "große Fische schmecken nicht" hört man eifach überall. Als ich neulich einen Waller mitnahm hatte ich Sorge, ob er denn überhaupt essbar ist! Die Antwort ist ja. Alle Teile des Fischs - vom Bauchfett abgesehen - waren essbar und haben gut geschmeckt.


----------



## lausi97 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ja ja , Der Modergeschmack - des Karpfenessers größter Feind. Im Idealfall garnicht erst Fische aus solch Gewässer entnehmen..
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit Schleien? Hatt vor kurzem ne 5 u. 6pfünder als Beifang davon und die durche Pfanne wandern lassen. Schmeckte - hat mich aber nun nicht vom Hocker gehauen... Wobei ich nun nicht weiß ob 5-6 Pfund für ne Schleie groß oder klein ist.....



Machmal ne "blaue" draus,oder geraucht.#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Schleien? Hatt vor kurzem ne 5 u. 6pfünder als Beifang davon und die durche Pfanne wandern lassen. Schmeckte - hat mich aber nun nicht vom Hocker gehauen... Wobei ich nun nicht weiß ob 5-6 Pfund für ne Schleie groß oder klein ist.....




5-6 Pf. ist schon gut.

Die nehmen auch den Moddergeschmack an wenn sie in entsprechenden Gewäsern leben.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Jer älter und größer der Fisch (zb. Karpfen) desto besser und magerer dere Fisch!

Dies wurde in Untersuchungen in der staatlichen Außenstelle für Karpfenteichwirtschaft in Höchstadt/Aisch (Franken) festgestellt.

Das Moderen der Fische liegt daran wenn zuviele Kieselalgen im Gewässer sind. Den Modergeschmack macht das sogenante "Geosmin" aus das in den Algen vorhanden ist!
(Fische aus Algenreichen Gewässern immer wässern).

Es gibt gegenüber anderen Fischarten keinen Unterschied.
Mit ausnahme vielleicht dem Aal der sich im alter ein Fettpolster für seine lange Wanderung anfressen muss.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Nix da. Blaue Fische kommen mir nich aufem Teller.Bääähh!!
Also Rauch - ok die nächste ist dann fällig.....

@ Andi ,
 nach meiner Erfahrung ....... Modderteich - da schmecken alle Fische entsprechend besch.....eiden. Selbst Modderhecht und Zander hatte ich schon. Aus diesen Tümpeln findet kein Fisch , egal welche Größe, den Weg in meine Küche..


----------



## lausi97 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Gunnar,Schleien sollen aber auch gut vom Grill sein(nix Alufolie).


----------



## SundRäuber (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Wer  behauptet es  gibt  keinen Unterschied  zwischen  Größe/ Alter  des  Fisches  dem  spreche  ich jeglichen Geschmackssinn  ab.Das  gleiche  kann ich  1 zu 1  auf  Geflügel  oder  Säugetier  übertragen. Da  schmeckt  nen Stück  Kalb  auch anders  als das  gleiche  Fleischteil  der Mutter.

Was  nun wem besser schmeckt  ist  jedem selbst überlassen  aber  keinen Unterschied  feststellen  zu  können geht  gar nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> Das  gleiche  kann ich  1 zu 1  auf  Geflügel  oder  Säugetier  übertragen. Da  schmeckt  nen Stück  Kalb  auch anders  als das  gleiche  Fleischteil  der Mutter.



Eben nicht.

Fische haben kein Bindegewebe, welches durch erhitzen zäh wird.
Hätten Rinder auch keines, würden alte wie junge Kühe gleich schmecken und sich höchstens minimal unterscheiden und das auch durch unterschiedliche Nahrung.
Unterschiedliche Nahrung wird in verschiedenen Lebensräumen aufgenommen und das ist dann wie bei Fischen - verschiedene Gewässer bedeuten abweichenden Geschmack aber nicht innerhalb eines Gewässers und Art.
Also schmeckt Karpfen(oder auch andere Arten) prinzipiell klein ebenso gut wie Karpfen groß aus dem selben Gewässer.


----------



## SundRäuber (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Andi...doch nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen  bitte...das Bindegewebe  spielt  in der Aussage  gar  keine  Rolle.Sondern das gleiche Stück  vom gleichen Tier  dient doch nur dazu  klar zu machen das unter gleichen Vorraussetzungen der Geschmack sich verändert.Siehe Posting Nr.12  in diesem Thread....   :::Was jedoch ganz eindeutig ist , das sich die Struktur des Fleisches mit dem Alter verändert und somit die Konsistenz. Danach sollte sich dann logischer Weise die Zubereitung richten.

Lebensraum und Ernährung spielt natürlich keine unwesentliche Rolle.

Was  sich ändert  ist das  Alter  und die damit in den Zellen enthaltenen  Stoffe...die  sind  eben  auch Geschmacksbeeinflussend.
Das Wäre  die gleiche Diskussion mit der Belastung von Fischen das  es dort   zwischen jungen und alten Fischen aus ein und dem selben Gewässer keine  Unterschiede  geben würde.


----------



## griech (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Hängt von der Fischart und Gewässer ab. Habe mitbekommen, wie ein Kollege einen 1,6m Waller entsorgt hat, weil unglaublich viel Fett dran war und er ekelig geschmeckt hat. Wahrscheinlich muss man beim Großwaller extrem viel Fett entsorgen, dass kaum etwas über bleibt.
Große Hechte sind besser als die kleinen, alleine schon der Gräten wegen.
Große Aale, besser fette Aale werden auch regelmäßig entsorgt, wenn dass Fett nicht ordentlich entfernt wird oder durch Heißräuchern abtropft.
Finde jeden entsorgten Fisch ein Jammer.

Setze selbst die großen Fische zurück, weil ich diese gerne an der Angel habe und mir einen großen Großfischbestand wünsche. Aber das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> 
> Fische haben kein Bindegewebe, welches durch erhitzen zäh wird.


Wenn dem so wäre, würde ein fisch auseinanderfallen |kopfkrat
Auch Fische besitzen Bindegewebe, es hat nur meines Wissens nach weniger kollagene Faserbestandteile und ist masseanteilig wesentlich geringer im Fisch vorhanden.
Mein erster großer Fisch war ein 14 Pfund Karpfen als Jungangler. Der kam in die Küche und war vorzüglich. heute würde ich dennoch einen solchen Fisch nicht mehr abschlagen.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

sicher ändert sich da was im Fisch mit zunehmenden Alter und er möge anders schmecken mit 10 Pfd als mit 5 Pfd.
Nur eine pauschale Aussage davon abzuleiten - große Fische schmecken nicht- trifft's einfach nicht und stimmt so nicht.
Zumal Geschmack ja nun doch eine subjektive Wahrnehmung ist. Es nehmen ja auch nicht alle an der Peperonie-Freß WM teil


----------



## cafabu (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Moinsen,
ok, diverse Einflüsse im Gewässer wirken sich aus. Logisch
Fettanteile die nicht entfernt werden wirken swich aus. Logisch
Je nach Größe/Dicke des Fleisches versch. Zubereitungen. Logisch

Es bleibt aber sehr oft bei der anscheinend falschen (s. Diskussionsbeiträge) Pauschalaussage: Die Großen schmecken nicht!
Carsten
PS.: Ganz zu Anfang hat ein uns bekannter Koch ja schon gesagt stimmt nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



> PS.: Ganz zu Anfang hat ein uns bekannter Koch ja schon gesagt stimmt nicht!


Hatter...
Und behauptet das weiterhin...
;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, würde ein fisch auseinanderfallen |kopfkrat




Nö, ist ja Haut drum.

Ich präzisier dann mal, falls noch jemand nicht verstehen will.
Fische haben praktisch kein Bindegewebe welches bei Erwärmung(Garprozess) zäh wird.
Alles zartes Fleisch bis ins hohe Alter.

Unabhängig davon können zuviel Fett und gewässerabhängige "Aromen" natürlich den Geschmack beeinflussen.
Allein Größe oder Alter des Fisches sind der Qualität des Fleisches nicht abträglich.


#h


----------



## Fin (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und große Schleie schmecken auch. Ich merk da kaum einen Unterschied.



Dann liegt es wohl am Gewässer das mir meine erste und vorerst letzte Schleie leider nicht geschmeckt hat. Habe mich extra im Internet ausgiebig informiert! Kein 0815 Rezept rausgesucht, die Schleie ausgiebig entschleimt, sogar eine Stunde in Salzwasser eingelegt, und beim Essen stellten meine Freundin und ich leider fest "schmeckt echt extrem modrig/muffig". Hab sie danach nochmal vor lauter ratlosigkeit mit viel Zitrone und Minze für ein paar Minuten in den Ofen geschoben, danach war sie dann wenigstens verwertbar |uhoh: |kopfkrat

Selbigs trifft auf einen großen Karpfen zu (weiß leider nicht wie groß, da nicht von mir gefangen, laut meiner Tante war es aber ein rieeeesen Fisch). Auf dem Tisch lagen auf einer Platte Forelle, Karpfen und Stör (geräuchert). Forelle lecker, Stör interessant und der Karpfen hat sumpfig/muffig/alt geschmeckt.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Nabend,


Fin schrieb:


> Dann liegt es wohl am Gewässer das mir meine erste und vorerst letzte Schleie leider nicht geschmeckt hat.


 
Richtige Schlußfolgerung = liegt am Gewässer.
Die effektivste Abhilfe bei Modergeschmackt ist Lebendhälterung im sauberen / frischem Wasser. Meistens reichen 8-12h da völlig aus....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon können zuviel Fett und gewässerabhängige "Aromen" natürlich den Geschmack beeinflussen...#h



Richtig und wenn dieser Geschmack aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eklig(z.B. modrig oder tranig) ausfallen wird gibt es immer noch eine Menge recht wirkungsvoller Gegenmaßnahmen, die wirkungsvoll sind und kombiniert angewandt sehr gute Abhilfe schaffen, z.B.:
- Lebendhälterung
- Filetieren, Fett wegschneiden und entsorgen
- in destilliertem Wasser einlegen
- Filets in Buttermilch einlegen wirkt nicht nur gegen zu starken Wildgeschmack bei Wild oder Bockgeschmack bei Hammel
- Filets in Weißwein- Gewürzbeize einlegen

Die Kombi aus allen genannten Methoden in exakt der chronologischen Reihenfolge, reißt einiges raus, macht selbst harte Fälle(Fische) delikat.

Die Magie dabei besteht darin, in beschriebener Weise osmotische Effekte zu nutzen, so dass es den Bääähh- Pfui-  Geschmack aus dem Fleisch zieht.


----------



## Tino (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Du hast wenige Freunde unter den anderen Karpfenanglern, oder ;+#h ?




:vik:Gar keine und mir auch völlig Latte:vik:


----------



## ede123 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

hab gestern ein paar barsche geräuchert, 3 ca. 25er und ein 42er , der große hat am besten geschmeckt, obwohl der ja auch sehr alt gewesen sein muss!


----------



## cafabu (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Moinsen,
das Fazit scheint mir eindeutig pro große Fische zu sein.
Wenn man einige Dinge beim zubereiten beachtet schmecken sie doch.
Carsten
#6PS.: Klasse fand ich das wir 6 Seiten beim Thema bleiben konnten, ohne in allzubekannte Reitthemen|krach: abzurutsch.#6


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Also ich schließe mich "Professor Tinca's" Ausführung an !

Ältere Fische haben ein mageres Fleisch (wurde wie schon gesagt Wissentschaftlich bewiesen). Und da Fett ein Geschmacksträger ist nimmt es auch den Unangenemen Geschmack auf.
Der Modrige Geschmack wie schon Angesprochen kommt vom *"Geosmin"* das in einigen Algen enthalten ist. Darum ist zu empfehlen den Fisch zu wässern oder die Bauchlappen (Fetthaltig) oder das Bauchfell der Fische zu entfernen in dem sich auch der Modergeschmack hält.


----------



## Lucius (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Ich nehm zumeist nur Zander zw. 50 - 70cm oder Barsche um die 25 cm mit, musst aber Vereinsregelbedingt im August einen hecht von 1,20m abschlagen,...
Und war sehr erstaunt das er in Steakform, ähnlich wie bei einem Thunfisch, also nicht filetiert sondern Quer zum Rückrat in 5 cm große Stücke , ganz hervorragend war.....

Nur hatte ich so jetzt ein anderes Problem, denn wir haben die 12 Kg Fisch bis dato nur zum Teil essen können, weil die Menge für unseren 3 Personen Haushalt zu Groß war ,so wurde ein großer Teil verschenkt und dennoch haben wir jetzt noch 4 Steaks über sie bald weg müssen.....

Die Menge ist da für mich am ende auch ein Kriterium, denn zu lange eingefroren ist ja auch nix, oder Thomas!?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Alte, grosse Fische schmecken nicht*

Lieber einen 60er Zander mitnehmen und ihn zu zweit auf einmal verzehren als einfrieren.

Außerdem sollte man besenken das die Schadstoffe und Schwermetalle teilweise im Fett und Fleich eingelagert werden - ich möchte nicht den ganzen Driss mitessen.


----------

